# NREMT-P!!  Had all 150....Chances???



## hopefulnremtp (Jun 29, 2011)

I have taken my Paramedic before and was unsuccessful, today I tested again and went to 150 questions, I feel as if I was doing well....what are my chances??

hopeful


----------



## Hockey (Jun 30, 2011)

50/50 man.  Some pass at 150 and others like me don't.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 30, 2011)

It's an adaptive test. The number you stopped at won't give you any indication as to whether or not you passes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 30, 2011)

One of my fellow classmates who graduate last August passed his yesterday, he said it went to 180.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2011)

You posted yesterday... you should know today. How did you do?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep. Because the test is adaptive, the number of questions you reached is not predictive. If you reached 150, it's only predictive for having reached 150 questions...


----------



## Nyricanff2b (Jun 30, 2011)

*Possible*

Hey just reading through your post. Although I am a newbie I wanted to chime in and let you know it's possible. I was in the same boat about a month ago on the Nremt-p. Went pretty much down to the last few questions. Took it on a Friday. Checked Monday morning at 5am my time and there it was *passed*!

Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey OP! Did ya pass?


----------



## Nyricanff2b (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes! And I just got my P cArd 3 week from the day I took the test. Glad it's done. In my opinion if you go the 150( full length) I think your Chances of passing are probably better then going 150 and failing. That's my opinion anyways.


----------



## Nyricanff2b (Jul 1, 2011)

oh sorry..ha didnt see the question was directed to the "OP". my bad


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 1, 2011)

its been a couple days im gunna say NO


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 1, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> its been a couple days im gunna say NO



You haven't failed til it says you failed. Time has no bearing.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 2, 2011)

it takes about 1 day to get your results so im saying the fact that he hasnt been on here to share the good news is probably not a good sign. when I passed my medic i wanted to scream it atop a mountain!!!


----------



## Nyricanff2b (Jul 2, 2011)

Also depends on when you take the test. Took mine on a Friday and didn't get my results until 5:00am monday...


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 2, 2011)

he took it mid week I bet he knows


----------



## G00CH 53 (Jul 8, 2011)

A guy from my class went all the way to 150 and failed...

So far we've had 3 guys pass from out class of 15. Not everyone has taken it yet. 

So far we've had a guy go to 75 and pass, and 2 guys get into the 80's and pass.

I take mine this coming tuesday @ 12 pm.

From what I've heard if you're going into the 120s and above your chances of failing are significantly higher.


----------



## RDunn (Aug 31, 2011)

Nyricanff2b said:


> Yes! And I just got my P cArd 3 week from the day I took the test. Glad it's done. In my opinion if you go the 150( full length) I think your Chances of passing are probably better then going 150 and failing. That's my opinion anyways.



not true at all.  i have had friends that failed at 150,160,170 and all the way to 180.

the same is true that have passed at those same numers


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 24, 2016)

I passed at 150


----------

